# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wat is haarroos en wat kan je er aan doen

## Haarconsument

*
Hans J.Diks, Haarconsument

Wat is roos*
Roos wordt veroorzaakt door huidschilfers tussen de haren. Dit komt door de voortdurende vernieuwing van de huid. Bij roos gaat dit proces sneller. Roos kan geen kwaad en is niet besmettelijk. 

*Hoe komt het?*
Roos is een versnelde aanmaak en afstoting van huidcellen. Gebruikelijk is dat u om de 3 weken een nieuwe opperhuid heeft maar bij mensen met roos gebeurt dit in de helft van die tijd. Door de talg gaan de schilfers aan elkaar klonteren en worden ze zichtbaar.

*Kan ik er haaruitval van krijgen?*
Soms gaat roos gepaard met wat jeuk. Hoe vervelend roos kan zijn, het kan geen kwaad en je krijgt er ook geen haaruitval van.

*Speciale shampoo,s* 
Er zijn speciale shampoo, s op de markt die het probleem kunnen bestrijden. Meestal zit er seleniumsulfide, ketoconazol (*) of zinkpyrithion in. De shampoo wel even laten intrekken en de behandeling regelmatig, om de paar dagen, herhalen. Tussendoor kunt U dan eventueel een normale shampoo gebruiken. De frequentie van de anti-roos shampoo zult U moeten uitproberen.

(*) Van ketoconazol word verteld dat het helpt tegen haaruitval. Medisch bewezen is dat echter (nog) niet.

*Wat kan je er zelf aan doen?*

 Speciale shampoo,s (zie boven)

 In de winter kan roos erger worden. Profiteer van zonnige dagen (zonder hoofddeksel) want de UVB straling van de zon kan 
helpen de roos te verminderen.

 Spoel het haar na het wassen grondig uit.

 Bij zware roos kan gedacht worden aan het insmeren van de hoofdhuid met sla- of olijfolie. Dat een nachtje laten inwerken 
en s,morgens grondig uitspoelen. U kunt het voor de nacht afsluiten met wat huishoudplastic.

Gratis onafhankelijke nieuwsbrtief over meer dan 40 haarproblemen: www.haarconsument.nl

----------

